# Windows Movie Maker and Media Classic Player Keeps Crashing!



## marquita188

Windows Movie Maker and Media Classic Player Keeps on Crashing!  every time I try to add a video or music clip into Windows Movie Maker a message comes up and says:

"WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER IS NOT WORKING

A problem has caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if any solutions are available." 

it also do the same thing for media classic player too, but just for videos it will play music just fine..
do anybody else has this problem and what can i do to stop this? i have vista ultimate sp 1. 

Windows Movie Maker 


















Media Classic Player


----------



## James79

I'm thinking that you might have to reinstall the software again. You can download it from doing a seach on the microsoft website


----------



## sshaggy

May be a video codec is creating problem. Try installing Klite codec pack.


----------



## Sean89

Do you have nero installed on your computer?


----------

